# Cute photos :)



## macky9326 (Jan 22, 2014)

So my girlfriend is sitting playing animal crossing on her DS when Toby saunters over and demands attention, he clambered onto her and honestly just sat and watched her play it for a good 20 minutes, eyes fixed on the screen, he was happy until I took the photo and he heard the camera or seen me doing it and I was then treated to this grumpy wee face!



Any of you guys got funny or cute photos to share ??


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've got some!!


----------



## compassrose26 (Jan 22, 2014)

They're characters for sure


----------



## macky9326 (Jan 22, 2014)

These photos are great! Everyone on this forum is so friendly and helpful, any funny story's??


----------



## Elohi (Jan 22, 2014)

Short snooze on my stomach. 




Head rubs


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 22, 2014)

Caught mid chomp




Asleep on momma's hand




King of the food hill




And actually awake, today


----------



## macky9326 (Jan 22, 2014)

falls asleep on food 



Wakes up with this face!


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 22, 2014)

Got to chill with one leg out




Too lazy to dig so let's sleep this way lol


----------



## StuMac (Jan 22, 2014)

Peaches just after she woke up... She ain't a morning tort!!! [TURTLE]


----------



## macky9326 (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha that much is apparent from the photos, mine isn't a morning tort either!

These photos are all great, I love that "one leg out" one, it's great to see everyone's tortoise and comparing them and there behaviours, there interesting wee things 




MzNENA said:


> Caught mid chomp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!


Elohi

That picture of the head rubs, I've never seen a tortoise smile but I think that might be the photo there!


----------



## gustaf (Jan 22, 2014)

Diamond my 7" refoot and sully my 19.5" sulcata rescue.


----------



## jennanne (Jan 22, 2014)

Peanut's precious face


----------



## Skymall007 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a funny story! My Russian, the Minster, loves Romaine Lettuce. I have been working on no longer giving into his whims and he only gets romaine sometimes. So every morning he comes out of his hide, walks over to his food, looks at it, looks at me like "what is this?" and then turns around and walks back into his hide. He finally has started to not get angry anymore.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## MzNENA (Jan 22, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> Haha that much is apparent from the photos, mine isn't a morning tort either!
> 
> These photos are all great, I love that "one leg out" one, it's great to see everyone's tortoise and comparing them and there behaviours, there interesting wee things



It's hilarious because that is how I enjoy sleeping as well haha one leg up & tucked in, and the other out lol


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jan 22, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Short snooze on my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Head rubs





Elohi, that head rub picture is the best!! He/she is smiling! So cute!!!


----------



## StuMac (Jan 23, 2014)

Peaches got her first taste of Mazuri today...I SWEAR she RAN over to her food dish and buried her face in it!! My fiancÃ©e is less impressed by the smell however....[TURTLE]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

Slided my finger under her face.. and she is looking at camera so innocently that I feel it is cutest pic for me.. :heart:


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 23, 2014)

Some cuttlebone residue on his face



Bathing the babies!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2014)

This one is always good for a repeat. Bob's squash face:







...and oops!!! how did this get in here:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: RE: Cute photos *


Olivia I liked second pic alot..


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 23, 2014)

The funny Russian story about the romaine lettuce looks as though it goes perfectly well with the photo right below it from Olivia lol
Tortoise in the photo looks as though to be saying "What is this?" Lol


----------



## JoDee8147 (Jan 23, 2014)

"Mom stop taking pictures we're trying to eat!!'


----------



## macky9326 (Jan 23, 2014)

I still find it funny that in the world of tortoises there are mighty beasts who take up whole gardens, then there is Toby who can't figure out that his shell doesent fit under the couch but because his head does he endlessly tries and tries and tries


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 23, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> I still find it funny that in the world of tortoises there are mighty beasts who take up whole gardens, then there is Toby who can't figure out that his shell doesent fit under the couch but because his head does he endlessly tries and tries and tries



Where there is a will, there is a way! LOL Onward, to sanctuary under the couch 
Awww when will these little ones ever learn. 
They do have many more years to go, maybe one day they'll get it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 23, 2014)

Is there something in my teeth?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Jan 23, 2014)

Some cuteness


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope you like this.


----------



## MaddieGA (Feb 7, 2014)

They are all so cute! Especially the one where the tort is biting its tongue! LOL! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]


----------



## kezilulu (Feb 7, 2014)

The lettuce pic is an old one when I first got Sheldon so the substrate has changed now and the second one is him having a little rest after doing some out of enclosure climbing
xXx


----------



## colatoise (Feb 7, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## yillt (May 11, 2014)

Fast asleep


----------



## macky9326 (May 11, 2014)

yillt said:


> View attachment 79738
> Fast asleep
> View attachment 79739
> View attachment 79740




The picture in the grass is so cute!!


----------



## yillt (May 11, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## bouaboua (May 11, 2014)

Maybe you like this one...


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 11, 2014)

they can be so photogenic ahah


----------



## LoutheRussian (May 13, 2014)

no table manners at all lol


Luke&Lou


----------



## macky9326 (May 13, 2014)

LoutheRussian said:


> View attachment 79955
> no table manners at all lol
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



Haha Lou is a legend, these photos are great everyone! Brightens up my day seeing everyone's baby's


----------



## LoutheRussian (May 13, 2014)

macky9326 said:


> Haha Lou is a legend, these photos are great everyone! Brightens up my day seeing everyone's baby's


A legend huh? I better not let him know that his ego barely fits in his hide now 


Luke&Lou


----------

